# Leicester Forest CC Sept 22nd Audax rides



## MatR (9 Sep 2013)

Hi,

Entries more than welcome in the last few weeks before the Leicester Forest CC Audax rides on 22nd Sept:

*Leicester Circle, 166km*
A fairly lumpy imperial century looping around Leicestershire with three cafe controls along the way. 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-83/

*Inner Circle, 84km*
A slightly lumpier 'circle' exploring the hills of East Leicestershire. One cafe control en route. Relaxed time limit.
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-603/

Drinks, snacks and a friendly welcome at the club HQ for the start/finish of both rides.

Cheers, 
Mat.


----------

